# C et C++ > C > Contribuez >  [Tutoriel] Utiliser la dll 'samsoft_maths'

## _SamSoft_

*SamSoft*


*SamSoft_Maths*


*I - Description :* 

SamSoft_maths.dll est une dll distribue sont licence GNU/GPL contenant des fonctions mathmatiques, la dll est utilisable en C et C++ .
Auteur : Samy Hocine (SamSoft), samyhocine@hotmail.fr
Anne de cration : Dbut 2007
Licence : GNU/GPL

*Site web officiel :* www.samsoft.ift.fr
*Forum officiel :* http://samsoft.frbb.net

*II. Installation de la DLL "samsoft_math.dll" :*

Vous trouverez deux excellents IDE gratuits  cette adresse pour Dev-Cpp http://www.bloodshed.net/dev/devcpp.html  et ici pour Code::Blocks .
Tout d'abord il va falloir tlcharger un zip contenant les fichiers ncessaires au bon fonctionnement du programme utilisant la DLL, ceci ce trouve l.
Une fois l'archive dcompresse, vous remarquerez la prsence de 4 fichiers: samsoft_math.h, libsamsoft_maths.a, samsoft_maths.dll et infos.txt.
Le fichier samsoft_maths.dll est  placer dans le rpertoire courant de votre programme, le reste des fichiers ne servira que pour la compilation.

*|-> Sous Dev-Cpp et Code::Blocks :*

Ouvrez devcpp ou Code::Blocks , crez ensuite un nouveau projet de type "console application", cochez la case langage C (sous devcpp) ou choisissez dans file(s) option, l'option "langage C" (sous code::blocks) et validez.

DevCpp :



Code::Blocks :



Allez ensuite dans le menu Projet puis Ajouter au projet, l selectionner le fichier samsoft_maths.h et validez. 

Veuillez ensuite vous diriger dans Projet/Option du projet et dans l'onglet "Paramtres", vous devriez voir "linker" ou "diteur de liens", ajoutez y ce lien : 

```
libsamsoft_maths.a
```



Vous tes dsormais prt  utiliser la dll "samsoft_maths" !

*III - Premier programme :*

Maintenant que tout est prs, nous allons crer notre premier programme utilisant la dll 'samsoft_maths', crez un fichier .c et tapez ces lignes de codes :



```

```

*
IV - Documentation :*

Pour voir la documentation complte (liste des fonctions, exemple de codes ...), c'est ici !

*V - Remerciements :*

www.developpez.com , aux membres du forum et plus particulirement  :
- mujigka ; - souviron34 ; - Emmanuel Delahaye ; - DaZumba ; - Medinoc.

*VI - Communaut :*

Vous souhaitez participer  l'amlioration de la dll, ajouter des fonctions, signaler des erreurs... 
Venez nombreux sur le forum SamSoft : http://samsoft.frbb.net

*VII - Information supplmentaire :*

Si vous voulez voir en temps rel les dates et les versions des distributions de la dll samsoft_maths, c'est ici

----------


## _SamSoft_

Alors, c'est bien ? Qui veut participer au projet ?

----------


## Shugo78

C'est cool ton truc  ::): , j'y crois pas, ta mme un forum  :8O:  
Par contre, le tru qui casse tout c'est les ss partout  ::?:  (ssracine_carre, etc....), je comprend que tu veuille protger ton oeuvre intellectuelle mais comme mme  ::mrgreen:: .

----------


## Skyounet

Pas mal de choses, certaines bien d'autres compltement inutiles, tu m'explique l'utilit d'une fonction soustraction ou mme multiplication.

Ensuite tu rinventes la roue comme pour la racine carr, la fonction existe dj.

La seule utilit rside dans le calcul des aires des diffrentes formes mathmatiques, a vite d'aller chercher les formules dans ses bouquins  ::aie::  

Est-ce vraiment sans bug ? As-tu fais tous les tests utiles pour un dploiement ?

Si pour la multiplication je rentre pour chaque double DBL_MAX ?

Une dernire chose je trouve le nom de ta DLL un peu pouss quand mme : scientific_calculator.dll

Moi je m'attendais  trouver des fonctions type log, ln, exp mais rien de a.

A part a bon boulot quand mme.

----------


## _SamSoft_

Merci, pour info (ouah ca remonte  loin se truc l  ::mouarf:: ) et bien, malheuresement la communaut  pris la tangente (ah quel jeu de mot  ::):  )
et le projet a donc t abandonn mais  la base on voulait mettre des fonctions comme log, sin, cos, tan et des fonctions plus pousses mais bon.

Projet abandonn  :;):

----------


## Shugo78

Je suis d'accord avec skyrunner...., mais c'est dommage d'abandonner un projet marrant comme a, mais bon  ::roll::

----------

